# What's your longest ride streak without a tip



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm sitting on 21 and longest I've been without.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I might get depressed if I tracked that so I don’t.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Same here. I've never counted.
But 21 is pretty long.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

38 miles and $68 later I got $1. Cheap shíts


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

NOT tipping here is the norm.. Most days, $0 tips, although one day last week i think everyone tipped (statistical anomaly).. 21 would be a lot, but not unusual.


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

If you're a good looking man or woman who's not an asshole, the tips come in a bit more often..


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

22 now... Lol

They just increased fares .10 cents a mile and .30 cents rider fee

Not sure if anything to do with it but it's kinda abnormal.....had really good trips and interactions but no tips....kinda odd


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Pax see any increase as negative. I know I almost never get tips on surge trips.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

When I used it to get my car after water pump fix..... it's like plastered on the front page of rider app for a month now.....RATE INCREASE wrote for all pax to see and not miss


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> I'm sitting on 21 and longest I've been without.


25. Got stuck in a college town on football game day. Busy, but most if not all riders were college students so no surprise really.. Have avoided driving in that city when possible ever since.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Omg there's tons of college punks driving their 2005 beat up cars and killing town demand during early weekday nights. Ever since Pitt, Duquesne and CMU graduated, tons of young kids with beaters hustling the fares down to normal. Weekends still good, but overcrowded weekday nights now


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Divad7 said:


> If you're a good looking man or woman who's not an asshole, the tips come in a bit more often..


What if you're just not an asshole? 



jgiun1 said:


> Omg there's tons of college punks driving their 2005 beat up cars and killing town demand during early weekday nights. Ever since Pitt, Duquesne and CMU graduated, tons of young kids with beaters hustling the fares down to normal. Weekends still good, but overcrowded weekday nights now


College town here. There were a shit-ton of extra drivers coming into town and sitting right in the middle of the bar district and completely killing surge even on weekend nights for the last few weeks before the end of semester. All the drunks got to go home for no surge because of all the dumbasses who would just sit there online. And in this town, almost all the bar-close trips are minimum fare. Congratulations suckers, you just got paid $2.16 to let drunks trash your car.

And tips are always rare from college students. I may have gone 30 or more without a tip. But recently, people seem to be tipping more and I have been surprised at some of my tips.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

I think it was 60 something. I only remember because it was a while week lol


----------



## Soulless_senpai (Mar 10, 2018)

too depressed to keep track.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Now they coming in


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Not sure yet. What's today, Friday?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Never counted but I'm at 9 now. A couple of those trips were surge though so I don't mind.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I don’t remember the count exactly but I remember a Saturday in February where I did 34 rides for the day and not one cash or in app tip. Didn’t realize till the end of the night. The next morning my first ride goes 2 miles to get there car back from mechanic and dude gives me a $10 lol


----------



## arcterus (Oct 31, 2014)

Five fares in a row without a tip one Saturday night in 2013. Longest streak in my fourteen years as a cab driver.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

23 last September. I was only counting rides and not cancels.


----------

